# Kaiserdom 1 Litre & Stein Glass Pack



## clean brewer (7/12/08)

Hello all,

Just having a glance through the Bottle-O bottle shop catalogue and they have this 1 litre can of Kaiserdom Premium German lager Beer and it comes with a Stein Glass for $14.99.

Anyone heard of/had this beer before, thought it may be alright to get a litre of beer and a Glass Stein(great for summer)????


----------



## razz (7/12/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;hl=kaiserdom
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;hl=kaiserdom
Yep, not a bad drop!


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/08)

I got one of these last year. A great buy indeed. The beer isn't too bad at all.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/9/10)

Found the following Paulaner Oktoberfest litre stein, and a litre of beer in at Dan Murphy's last night







$20 is a little steep, but by the heft of the glass, it could come in handy as a defensive weapon incase of a home invasion


----------



## Muggus (15/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> $20 is a little steep, but by the heft of the glass, it could come in handy as a defensive weapon incase of a home invasion


$20 steep!? You kidding me? Most German bars in Australia charge more than that for just the beer!

Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## pk.sax (15/9/10)

Muggus said:


> $20 steep!? You kidding me? Most German bars in Australia charge more than that for just the beer!
> 
> Sounds like a good deal to me!


Sounds like I am going to go get one  I have one of those ceramic ones that I quit using when a tiny crack started on the handle  glassss!!!!! Yayy!!!


----------



## thanme (16/9/10)

Haha. I have 2 of those glasses kicking around. My friend bought us them for Christmas one year. I don't remember the beer though...


----------



## white.grant (16/9/10)

I have a couple of these hanging around too. They're heavy buggers! Make for a great upper body workout when full.

cheers

grant


----------



## WarmBeer (16/9/10)

Grantw said:


> I have a couple of these hanging around too. They're heavy buggers! Make for a great upper body workout when full.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


I tried it out (the glass, not the beer, yet) last night. A full 750ml longneck only comes up to about half way, so yes, you can fit about a litre and a half of beer in your glass.

I can almost feel my left bicep muscle aching as I type...


----------



## Weizguy (16/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Found the following Paulaner Oktoberfest litre stein, and a litre of beer in at Dan Murphy's last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or $94.50 for 5 of them, as the guy at Dan's advised.

I told him I don't need 5 steins, thanks

LOL
Les


----------



## j1gsaw (16/9/10)

I use these mugs as a bourbon glass.. saves me getting up so often.. :lol:


----------



## bkmad (16/9/10)

j1gsaw said:


> I use these mugs as a bourbon glass.. saves me getting up so often.. :lol:



After one of those you won't be getting up at all! :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfy (16/9/10)

Muggus said:


> $20 steep!? You kidding me? Most German bars in Australia charge more than that for just the beer!


Oh ... you mean the $20 does not include the commemorative beer mug when you visit those places ... I always thought it did.


----------



## Muggus (16/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> Oh ... you mean the $20 does not include the commemorative beer mug when you visit those places ... I always thought it did.


They're always a bit hard to sneak out of the pub without a backpack or giant manbag.


----------



## reviled (16/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> Oh ... you mean the $20 does not include the commemorative beer mug when you visit those places ... I always thought it did.



At the belgian beer cafe in the city if you want to get a glass of kwak with the actual glass, you have to give em one of your shoes as collaterol :lol:


----------



## stl (16/9/10)

Grantw said:


> I have a couple of these hanging around too. They're heavy buggers! Make for a great upper body workout when full.



A great tip I learned from a German friend: rest it on your belt buckle... it actually works quite well...


----------



## bconnery (16/9/10)

reviled said:


> At the belgian beer cafe in the city if you want to get a glass of kwak with the actual glass, you have to give em one of your shoes as collaterol :lol:


At the belgian bar near where my wife worked in London they had this rule. 
Someone we knew took a spare pair of shoes in his bag...


----------



## reviled (16/9/10)

bconnery said:


> Someone we knew took a spare pair of shoes in his bag...



:lol: Gold!!


----------



## Josh (16/9/10)

j1gsaw said:


> I use these mugs as a bourbon glass.. saves me getting up so often.. :lol:



I use steins so I can listen to the brewing network sunday session without making as many trips downstairs to the kegs.

I now have growlers which could come in even handier.


----------



## Wolfy (16/9/10)

Muggus said:


> They're always a bit hard to sneak out of the pub without a backpack or giant manbag.


... or you could do it with a bit more style:


----------



## WarmBeer (16/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> ... or you could do it with a bit more style:


1993 just called. It wants it's fashion sense back...


----------



## Muggus (16/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> 1993 just called. It wants it's fashion sense back...


The coat?
Or the goatie, sunnies, neckles, and boots?


----------



## WarmBeer (16/9/10)

Muggus said:


> The coat?
> Or the goatie, sunnies, neckles, and boots?


I have almost exactly the same photo of a much younger, thinner, me in the photo album at home. Admittedly without the fishing tackle through the face.


----------



## Wolfy (16/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Found the following Paulaner Oktoberfest litre stein, and a litre of beer in at Dan Murphy's last night


Just got back from walking down to the local Dan Murphy's (without the coat btw) ... no sign of the Paulaner Oktoberfest/stein here.


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> Just got back from walking down to the local Dan Murphy's (without the coat btw) ... no sign of the Paulaner Oktoberfest/stein here.


I just got one! An hour ago. It's at the front of the section where all the weihenstephan and the wheat beers are. Is a promo pack.

While I was there, also got to pick up a cascade first harvest  v happy


----------



## Wolfy (16/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> I just got one! An hour ago. It's at the front of the section where all the weihenstephan and the wheat beers are. Is a promo pack.


At the Berwick shop? Imported wheat beers are in the far back corner adjacent to the fridge and the only thing in-front of them (that I noticed) were the several pallets of cases of mega-swill, maybe I need to open my eyes more.


----------



## dcx3 (16/9/10)

Ive got one, there dangerous!!
I use mine to help harvest Coopers yeast i just pour my beer into the stein and leave the yeast in the stubbie.


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> At the Berwick shop? Imported wheat beers are in the far back corner adjacent to the fridge and the only thing in-front of them (that I noticed) were the several pallets of cases of mega-swill, maybe I need to open my eyes more.


Yanno how tree is juice and chocolates in the aisles too but Coles always feels te need to pu some in front of each aisle? That spot in front of the 'aisle' if they have any left! Lol.


----------



## Ade42 (16/9/10)

Just got mine, at Dan Murphys near Mt Omany Brisbane, $20 Not bad eh? the tin looks a monster and at %6 too!


----------



## WarmBeer (16/9/10)

Litre'o'beer






Doesn't get any better than this, baby!


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/10)

Hehehe. Look at my profile pic here, that is a litre of festival beer at the fair too  looking to relive it. Haha.


----------



## Wolfy (16/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Doesn't get any better than this, baby!


2 hands, 2 glasses ... 2L? :icon_drunk:


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/10)

Ur gonna have to come good on that one mate 
I've done 2, 1 after the other but wouldn't even imagine 2 at a time. Lmao.


----------



## Golani51 (17/9/10)

Pick one up for me too Fool.
Bring it with you on Sunday or no more late night university office homebrew club drinking sessions for you. 

R



practicalfool said:


> I just got one! An hour ago. It's at the front of the section where all the weihenstephan and the wheat beers are. Is a promo pack.
> 
> While I was there, also got to pick up a cascade first harvest  v happy


----------



## pk.sax (17/9/10)

Ja ja ja. U wish! How would you otherwise excuse urself from work and go home earlier than planned if I didn't drop in and encourage you to get drunk!
There's benefits to having friends who drop in for a few drinks 
I do plan a road trip somewhere today tho, so might stop by.


----------



## Pennywise (17/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I have almost exactly the same photo of a much younger, thinner, me in the photo album at home. Admittedly without the fishing tackle through the face.




:lol: I have one of me too, with the tackle :lol: . Kinda miss it sometimes


----------

